# Ear Cleaner



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's a link to a homemade ear cleaner I've used for a few years.

Cocker Spaniel Ear Cleaner Recipe - Ear Infections


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I use a similar mixture with out the acid and antiseptic wash. I love it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Desiree,

I use a slightly different variation of your ear cleaner.

Ear solution


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I just use a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and rubbing alcohol. This recipe was recommended by a pediatrician for a child with ear problems to a friend of mine. She has been using this recipe for her dogs for years now and loves it. I started using it when I got Vinnie last year and it works like a charm.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> Desiree,
> 
> I use a slightly different variation of your ear cleaner.
> 
> Ear solution


That is the one I use as well, Blue Ear Power. I made it once with a few drops too many of Genetian Violet and my cream girl had purple stained ear fringe. I thought it was pretty..kinda


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I had been buying Les Pooch Ear cleaner....nothing else worked the same. But guess what the main ingredients are? Boric Acid and Acetic Acid (vinegar) I have been mixing my own lately too. I still love the Les Pooch bottle for my applicator bottle. I still believe that for a novice who doesn't know what is good, what really works and what is a huge waste of money, the ENTIRE LES POOCH line is fabulous. You just simply can't go wrong. The products really work and with repeated use, it actually heals the skin and ears.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to mix something like that, now I just use witch hazel. That has worked best for us thus far than any other cleaner I've tried.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

If this ear thing does not clear up with Kiara, I will be trying these, her ears hurt so bad she cries when I have to clean them everyday. It has only bee 2 days so I am hoping she will get better. Right now I am cleaning with EpiOtic and she is on a combo of meds one for the yeast infection and one for the bacterial infection. They are called Baytrill Otic and Conofite, 2 times a day with a cleaning as right before the nighttime dose...Ki-ki is hating it.

After it is cleared up, one of these will be my cleaner of choice...the EpiOtic was $17 for and 8oz bottle:scared:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

My vet uses something for mild ickiness and maintenance called Zymox that I love. You only need to use 6 drops in each ear, and it is non-irritating, so less traumatic for the poo. It contains a little cortisone, but also enzymes that go after the bacteria and yeast. I was battling some mild ear goo with Veterinarian's Best, but wasn't getting very far, and Dexter hates it. I started using the Zymox once a day last week and it cleared up pronto. Once things are under control, you can just use it once or twice a week.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have used espree ear cleaner in the past as it worked well and smelled really good (i am extreamly picky on how they smell). If Riley had a problem with his ears though or after plucking then it seemed to irritate him. I would of bought some more, but i found some chris christenson ear cleaner at a dog show. I like it, and it doesnt bother Riley at all. I will stick with that. 
I have made the alcohol/vinager before, but i personally cant handle the vinager smell at all! 
We use other cleaners at my clinic, but over the years with all the nasty ears ive cleaned i now associate the smell of them with bad ears and it makes me sick. It bothers me enough to not use them on my dog.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

We use the Zymox cleaner, and the Zymox drops for when Cricket's ears get a bit icky. Works really well for us!


----------

